# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة للشيخ الفقيه الفرضي عبد الرحيم السيد الهاشم الأحسائي

## المحرر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سيرة علمية موجزة
الاسم: عبدالرحيم بن إبراهيم بن عبدالرحمن السيد الهاشم. [الحَسني؛ نسبة إلى الحسن بن علي سبط النبي صلى الله وسلم وبارك عليه وآله وأزواجه].

المولد والنشأة: في الأحساء 1377هـ .

المنهج في الاعتقاد والعلم والعمل: منهج القرآن والسنة؛ الذي عليه نبينا محمد وآله صلى الله وسلم وبارك عليه وعليهم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم والأئمة الأربعة وسائر أئمة الحديث رحمهم الله تبارك وتعالى. ومن ذلك إثبات ما أثبته الله عز وجل لنفسه ونفاه عنها، وأثبته له نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ونفاه عنه، على مراد الله ومراد نبيه، بلا تشبيه ولا تحريف ولا تعطيل ولا تكييف، وحب العلماء الربانيين واحترام أقوالهم والأخذ منها بما تظهر موافقته للقرآن والسنة، وعدم الإنكار على مقلديهم.

الدراسة : 
1/ حلق المساجد لأصحاب الفضيلة المشايخ: 
في الأحساء؛ 
أحمد الدوغان نسأ الله في أثره: القرآن الكريم، والفقه: متن الغاية والتقريب لأبي شجاع، وعمدة السالك لابن النقيب. والفرائض: حاشية الشنشوري على الرحبية، والنحو: الاجرمية. 
ومحمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ مبارك رحمه الله: التفسير: لابن كثير. والحديث: صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي، وصحيح البخاري بشرح ابن حجر فتح الباري. والعقيدة: رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني، والفقه: أقرب المسالك للدردير وحاشية الصاوي، وعمدة الفقه لابن قدامة. 
وزكريا خضر نسأ الله في أثره وجاد الحق رحمه الله: القرآن الكريم. 
وفي الرياض : 
عبدالعزيز بن باز: الحديث: صحيح البخاري وفتح الباري لابن حجر. والتوحيد: تيسير العزيز الحميد شرح كتاب التوحيد، والفقه: إعلام الموقعين لابن القيم، والفرائض: الفوائد الجلية في المباحث الفرضية لابن باز، 
وعبدالله بن حميد: الروض المربع للبهوتي. 
ود. عبدالعزيز إسماعيل نسأ الله في أثره: القرآن الكريم.

2/ الدراسة النظامية :
الابتدئية: مدرسة القدس ثم الملك فيصل رحمه الله .
المتوسطة والثانوية: المعهد العلمي بالأحساء 1398هـ . 
الجامعية: كلية الشريعة بالرياض: بكالوريوس شريعة ، بتقدير : جيد جدًا ، عام 1401هـ . 
وماجستير ( فقه ) بتقدير : ممتاز ، عام  1407هـ بعنوان : [النجاسات وأحكامها في الفقه الإسلامي] ودكتوراه ( فقه ) مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى ، عام 1417هـ بعنوان: [التعيين وأثره في العقود المالية].

العمل الحالي : 
أستاذ الفقه المشارك بكلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية بالأحساء ، وإمام وخطيب جامع الصقعبي بالأحساء ، وداعية متعاون مع مكتب الدعوة في الأحساء منذ عام 1403هـ ، وعضو التوعية الإسلامية في الحج بمكة المكرمة منذ عام 1410هـ . وإشراف ومناقشة رسائل علمية ، وتحكيم بحوث مجلات علمية ومؤتمرات ، مشاركة في دورات وندوات ومؤتمرات شرعية وأمنية وصحية داخل المملكة وخارجها ، والنشاط العلمي في الكلية .

التدريس: 
في الكلية: القرآن الكريم، التفسير، الحديث، العقيدة، والفقه، والقواعد الفقهية، والفرائض، والبحث. وفي المسجد والبيت: القرآن الكريم وتجويده، والتفسير: معالم التنزيل لابن جزي، والحديث وعلومه: صحيح مسلم وشرحه للنووي، وصحيح البخاري وفتح الباري لابن حجر. ورياض الصالحين للنووي، واللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان لمحمد عبدالباقي، ومختصر صحيح البخاري للزبيدي، وعمدة الأحكام للمقدسي، والباعث الحثيث لابن كثير، وأخلاق العلماء للآجري، وفضل علم السلف على الخلف لابن رجب، وحلية طالب العلم لبكر أبو زيد، والعقيدة: الأصول الثلاثة وكشف الشبهات وكتاب التوحيد لابن عبدالوهاب، وفتح المجيد، ورسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني، وما يجب على المكلف من الاعتقاد لمحمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ مبارك. والفقه: منهاج الطالبين للنووي، وشرحه مغني المحتاج للشربيني، ومتن الغاية والتقريب لأبي شجاع، وشرحه كفاية الأخيار للحصني، والمقنع وعمدة الفقه لابن قدامة، والروض المربع وعمدة الطالبللبهوتي، وأصول الفقه: الرسالة للإمام الشافعي، واللمع للشيرازي. والفرائض: الرحبية، والسياسة الشرعية لابن تيمية، وكتب أخرى لم تحضرني الآن.

مؤلفات منشورة: 
1: الاعتكاف؛ فضائله وأهم أحكامه                                       ط الندوة العالمية للشباب
2: الوجيز في الفرائض                                         تحكيم جامعة الإمام، وط دار المعالم، ودار ابن الجوزي
3: التعيين وأثره في العقود المالية   -دكتوراه-                                تحكيم وط جامعة الإمام
4: حكم التراويح والزيادة فيها على إحدى عشرة ركعة                      تحكيم وط مجلة جامعة الملك فيصل
5: الهدايا للموظفين؛ أحكامها وكيفية التصرف فيها                        تحكيم وط مجلة جامعة الملك فهد الأمنية
6: الاستيطان لصلاة الجمعة؛ تعريفه وحكمه                                تحكيم وط مجلة جامعة الإمام 
7: البحث الفقهي، أهميته، وآدابه، ومراحله، ومصادره                       تحكيم مجلة جامعة الملك فيصل
8: عظيم قدر نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وحقه على الجن والإنس             ط دار ابن الجوزي وغيرها
9: دور الوقف في تعزيز التقدم المعرفي                                         تحكيم وط الجامعة الإسلامية
10: حج بعض فئات من المسلمين في ضوء الواقع المعاصر من منظور فقهي      تحكيم وط ندوة الحج الكبرى،وزارة الحج
11: الزيادة والفصل في صلاة القيام بالعشر الأواخر من رمضان             تحكيم وط الجمعية الفقهية السعودية
12: فضل ولاة الأمر وحقهم على الرعية                                      تحكيم وط مجلة جامعة الإمام
13: أحكام عقد العرق بالأحساء في عرفها والشرع الشريف                تحكيم وط مجلة العدل، وزارة العدل 
14: إذن المرأة في النكاح وتوليها عقده                                        تحكيم مجلة العدل، وزارة العدل
15: الإصلاح بين الناس                                                      ط التنمية الأسرية بالأحساء
16: الاكتئاب من منظور إسلامي                                            ط مديرية الشئون الصحية بالأحساء
17: الأمراض الوراثية من منظور شرعي                                        ط  =     =     =       =
18: الجامع لبيان النجاسات وأحكامها  -ماجستير (النجاسات وأحكامها)- ط دار ابن الجوزي -تحت المراجعة-

مؤلفات معدة للنشر:
19: الاجتهاد والتقليد بين الإفراط والتفريط . 
20: الفتوى، أهميتها، وضوابطها، وآثارها .
21: فضائل آل بيت نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وحقهم على الأمة .
22: تداوي الصائم وأثره على صيامه . 
23: الرجوع عن الإبراء في الديون .
24: حكم جمع الصلاتين في الحضر لعذر كالغبار والمطر .                              

مؤلفات قيد البحث:
25: عظمة الله جل جلاله وحقه على الخلق .
26: الشرك بالله سبحانه في هذا العصر .
27: حكم ما لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم . 
28: الحب في الإسلام . 
29: ختان الذكر والأنثى .
30: سن الأضحية وعيوبها .
31: أحكام عقدي الدفن والقبالة بالأحساء في عرفها والشرع الشريف .
32: نفوذ حكم القاضي ظاهرًا وباطنًا .
*****    أسأل الله عز وجل الحياة والموت مخلصا في توحيده والعمل بكتابه وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، آمين، والحمد لله رب العالمين،وصلى الله وسلم على عبده ونبيه محمد وآله وصحبه. 
*****العنوان: كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية بالأحساء. الرمز البريدي [31982] ص ب [1730]. 
جوال: [0504905515] فاكس خاص: [035802191] فاكس العمل [035869488].                            
*****

----------


## نومس القصيمي

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك على هذه الترجمه وياليتك تخرج لناتراجم المشايخ السلفيين في مدينة الأحساء لأن المتعارف عليه عندنا في القصيم أن أكثرمشايخ الشافعيه في الأحساء من المتصوفه

----------

